# Gela Skins vs Decal girl



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

Anybody have opinions on either of them compared to the other? Is one thicker than the other? What one is more durable? 

I'm kind of undecided between the two of them so any input on both would be great.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I've noticed DecalGirl doesn't leave behind any residue when it's removed. I haven't tried the other, but that would be a factor I'd consider.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I haven't used Gela Skins but I've bought several skins from Decal Girl and have always been totally satisfied.  They never leave a residue.  And their customer service is excellent.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Decalgirl skins are extremely durable and as others have said do not leave any residue. I've had them on my Kindle and my phone. I just replaced my phone and skin (which gets way more abuse than my kindle) it was over 2 years old and still looked like new.


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

I have used both DecalGirl and Gela Skins on my K2. 

With Decalgirl, it came in quick, it was beautiful right out of the package and went on easily. After about 6 months I wanted something different, something with pandas but was having a hard time finding anything on DG, which led me to Gela Skins. 
It took a little longer than I thought necessary to get the skin, it went on fairly easy (bubbled in a few spots and I couldn't quite get it to line up the way I wanted) and looks great on my K2. After a few days with the Gela Skin on my K2, while being in the Oberon cover with corners, the top left corner of the skin had started to push down and leave a residue on my K2. I was a little ticked off about it, but there wasn't much I could do about it. The corner was covered by the Oberon anyway, so I just stopped looking at it. But I never had this issue with the DG... I am assuming the bonding is better on the DG than the GS. 
As far as how easy it was to take off the DG, it took a few minutes and a lot of tugging to finally get it off. The front of it wasn't the problem, it was the brushed metal on the back that it kept sticking to. I almost called in recruits (DH), but it wasn't necessary after a few choice words and a lot of muscle. I won't be taking the GS off until I order my new DG next week, so I don't know how they come off or if they leave a residue.
I also have a DG for my iPod touch. I ordered the skin in matte (which I absolutely LOVE). It went on smoothly and looks fantastic. I use my iPod more than I use my K2, and the skin shows no sign of wear. So, since I am now choosing again with competitors, DG and GS, I am going with DG. The customer service is fantastic, the production/shipping time is great, and the skins are gorgeous. 

If you have any specific questions, let me know.


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

If I'm not mistaken, the portion of the skin that covers the keyboards is different in the two manufacturers' designs. The DecalGirl skins have little round cut-outs for each of the keys on the keyboard, and a long one for the space bar. I think the Gela skins just have one big rectangle cut out for the entire keyboard, which, if you have a darker skin, can be a little glaring.

I've had nothing but DecalGirl skins for all my devices and I really like them. As Jessi said, though, they are a little difficult to remove. I just swapped mine out last night and it does take a little strength to get it off. The whole time, I'm thinking I'm pulling too hard and the Kindle is going to snap in two! But once it comes off, there is absolutely no trace of it anywhere on your device. Perhaps a hair dryer would make it easier to remove, or maybe somebody here has more tips.

Gela has some beautiful designs, though. If you can get past the keyboard cut-out thing, you can probably find a great skin from them.


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks everybody i think i'll try a DG first then maybe a Gelaskin later on. 

Jessi i'd love to know how the Gelaskin comes off when you do get your new DG.


----------



## krystalspin (Apr 4, 2010)

If that GelaSkin (or anybody with an off-brand skin) does leave residue, GooGone on a paper towel will take it off and clean up anything else on the plastic of the Kindle, too.  

I then used screen cleaner on a fresh paper towel to remove the slight oily feeling of the GooGone -- Wow, my Kindle was like new!

You could use clean t-shirt-type rags if super-worried about possible scratchy fibers in the paper towels; I use only lint-free cloth on the screen, myself.


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

izzy said:


> Thanks everybody i think i'll try a DG first then maybe a Gelaskin later on.
> 
> Jessi i'd love to know how the Gelaskin comes off when you do get your new DG.


I'll definitely let you know! I know I wrote a whopper, but its worth the read if you're stuck between the two. DecalGirl really is all that and a bag of chips.


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

izzy said:


> Thanks everybody i think i'll try a DG first then maybe a Gelaskin later on.
> 
> Jessi i'd love to know how the Gelaskin comes off when you do get your new DG.


My first Kindle skin was a Gelaskin, back when they only provided a skin for the back. I eventually removed it without any issues or residue left behind.

Personally, I prefer DecalGirl's method of cutouts for each key, instead o the entire keyboard the way Gelaskin does. The Gelaskin keyboard cutout is pretty glaring and leaves a lot more of the white facing visible than I prefer.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I don't think I've seen actual pics of the Kindle Gelaskins in action, so it may be different, but the iPad ones are printed on a film that has a very definite diamond patterned texture that I found incredibly distracting.  Made me glad I've stuck with Decal Girl!


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I didn't have a GelaSkin leave any residue on my K2, but I much prefer the matte DecalGirl skins both for tactile feel and for the keyboard button cutouts. I hate the big open space for the keyboard on the GS, sort of defeats the purpose of the skin, imo.


----------

